# Giant Expression or Claud Butler Odyssey



## annedonnelly (2 Aug 2008)

Hello,

I'm sure you get asked this type of question all the time, but...

I want to replace my cheap and nasty Halfords bike with something with a) mudguards and  a pannier rack.

I've been to a couple of LBSs and they've suggested either Giant Expression - basic model with no suspension - or Claud Butler Odyssey - front suspension.

The guy selling the Claud Butler says that they have a better warranty and it's easier to get parts in the UK for service and repair.

Both are ladies step-through frames.

Is the Claud Butler the better choice?

Thanks

Anne


----------



## bigguy (3 Aug 2008)

I have recently purchased a claud butler legend (with front suspension), while my brother has a claud butler odyssey gents bike (no front suspension). I have ridden both bikes.... His appears to be nimbler and lighter to handle... In my honest opinion, I think suspension on a bike for road use is a waste of time, having tried both of the CB bikes, In hindsight, I wouldnt bother with suspension.... BUT....Everyone to their own preferences.
The claud butler bikes are however very well finished and classy bikes, with good quality components, and I'd say as good as whats on the market today. 
Probably you're more confused than ever now... lol


----------



## Scoosh (3 Aug 2008)

Hello, annedonnelly - and welcome to the forum !


> I'm sure you get asked this type of question all the time, but...


... yes, of course, that's why it's a beginners' section  - and please remember, there are no daft/stupid/too intelligent questions.

There are lots of experts around here who can (and will) give you lots of sometimes contradictory advice.

Much of it will start with a few basic questions, like:
- what kind of cycling do you want to do now .... (all road/ road-with-bit-of-offroad (cycle paths? canal tow paths? muddy fields? forest tracks'n' trails?)/ all offroad/ long day rides/ touring/ racing, even
- .... and later - when you are comfortable, confident, super fit etc 
- age, general health and fitness all have a bearing
- how much is in the kitty

For a start, check out http://www.whycycle.co.uk/index.php
... and this thread http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=16541

My favourite bit of advice is to Take Your Time in chosing. I know it is hard when the excitement is buzzing but you want to have this bike for a long time and ride it plenty, so it's worth not rushing out and buying the first thing which takes your fancy. There are so many bikes to chose from, you may end up with the 'perfect bike' being something you didn't know even existed !

I don't know the 2 bikes to which you refer but I do know that, usually, front suspension on a road bike is a Not A Good Thing - extra weight, loss of power etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## annedonnelly (4 Aug 2008)

Thank you Scoosh and Bigguy.

I wasn't convinced about the suspension but extra weight is definitely a bad idea.

It will mostly be used on roads and tarmaced cycle paths. There's some "cinder path" type cycle paths nearby too.

I'm keen to buy from one of these local shops - they're close enough to cycle to and rather not have to put the bike in the car to get it serviced, etc - so I'm limited to what they offer.

I think I'll see if they'll let me test ride the Giant.

Thanks again

Anne


----------



## soulful dog (4 Aug 2008)

annedonnelly said:


> Thank you Scoosh and Bigguy.
> 
> I wasn't convinced about the suspension but extra weight is definitely a bad idea.
> 
> ...



Be interested to hear how you get on with making your choice Anne.

I have an old Claud Butler Odyssey that I bought second hand. I'm not sure how old it is but it doesn't have front suspension (which seems to be a good thing), however I do like the seat suspension, and I note the Giant Expression doesn't have that. 

I plan to wait a year or so and see if I can stick with cycling fairly regularly, and if I do I might treat myself to a new bike and it's the same kind of range I'd be looking at.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Aug 2008)

annedonnelly said:


> I'm keen to buy from one of these local shops - they're close enough to cycle to and rather not have to put the bike in the car to get it serviced, etc - so I'm limited to what they offer.


Absolutely - we almost all encourage the use of a (good) LBS


> I think I'll see if they'll let me test ride the Giant.


Yup - and if they won't, walk along to the nearest shop who will ! And take your time - 1hr is perfectly OK (or should be )
Parts and servicing shouldn't be a problem for the Giant - every village/town seems to have at least 2 Giant dealers.




scoosh said:


> I don't know the 2 bikes to which you refer .....


 .. erm ... Mrs Scoosh has had a CB Odyssey (no front sus, twistgrip gear shift) for about 5 years and commutes to school daily


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Aug 2008)

scoosh said:


> Absolutely - we almost all encourage the use of a (good) LBS
> Yup - and if they won't, walk along to the nearest shop who will ! And take your time - 1hr is perfectly OK (or should be )




"Oh no, that would scuff the tyres and you might get a puncture." He assured me that it wasn't personal - they won't let anyone test them.

Would anyone like to recommend a decent bike shop near me? I'm quite happy to take it to e-mail if it's not the done thing to mention shops by name in the forum.

Anne (who doesn't understand how anyone can enjoy shopping!)


----------

